# Pedigrees



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

*fsfgfhjfdgsda*

dfadasghgfjyukjdsef


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

*dfhgfjghhgdsfs*

fafasdsagdsgds


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Great thread Jezz, I am facinated by pedigrees, bloodlines and parentage! I love the same chis that you said you like in your post, your longs are very true to type, just like I like them, I like them with a profuse coat, short muzzle, short backed and cobby with large eyes. Aust CH Cheekychi Fly the Banna is just to die for! I also like Wisawai Upendi an CH Rekydan Silver Phantom. Aust CH Allamanda Lil Bam Bam is also gorgeous! I'll have to go dig out some pics of my chis ancestors and post them!:coolwink:


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

I also think Bindii's father has a beautiful face!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Right well I have a couple, although it only goes back to their fathers!! Thats all I could find for now!

This is one of the puppies I bred "Morelia Born to be Famous"

















And this is her father "Bofranji Fire Cracker at Morelia"









She now belongs to Pat of Patspetals chihuahuas and is called Tara and is doing very well!

This is my Twee "Red Pippa at Morelia"









And her father is the gorgeous Buttons "Mardgrae Magic" who has very sadly passed away now. He was sired by "CH Yeosings Brad".


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

This is my Amy "Angcherish Christabelle at Morelia"









And this is her father at Crufts 2007 "Angcherish Mr Chips JW SHCM" he is a lovely dog who does extremely well in the showring and is not far off becoming a Champion.









Personally I think all of my girls look like their fathers, espcially Twee!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

I may have some more, but I'll have to find them!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

I googled every single name on chico's so-called pedigree, and NOT ONE came up with anything. Not even for the ones meant to be champions

However for daisy:

I found her fathers pedigree online http://www.champdogs.co.uk/pedigree/10954.html

and here is her third cousin... (if i got it right)










her dad










her great grandpa










her great great great grandad










and her great grandmother









and there are still loads i havent looked for


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Janie : The first one is Pip's Chilli


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

IWAC said:


> I googled every single name on chico's so-called pedigree, and NOT ONE came up with anything. Not even for the ones meant to be champions
> 
> However for daisy:
> 
> ...


 
Am I right, this is Jane's stud? I am using him for Ella all being well.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

pompom said:


> Janie : The first one is Pip's Chilli


I said that..heehee


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

was the second one kiam i love him hes alfies half brother 
i was also going to say that thats chilli pips chi i think he has the same mom as alfie too your chi must be related to my alfie iwac lol 
i have went through a few of mine theres is only alfie and daisy that has any good champs in there 
the others i could find on the net


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

yes daisy's dad was jane's special will.(she was called ruby then lol) He is the second picture.
and if i got it right the third photo down is kiam. (ch amarantos kiam) which is her great grandpa.
So I guess daisy is realted to your alfie, but I cant figure out what way lol....ie if half great grandpa, or something.... not much good with family connections like that


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i was trying to work it out too lol and i cant its too confusing!!!!
so alfies dad must be in daisys ped too he was coltham keepsake gorgeous boy i think although he died a few wks back 
have you looked him up??


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

sgdfghgfhdg


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Jezz, I think yours are too!!


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Oh yayyy theres my baby Chilli. I dont have him anymore My friend has got him for stud as I had to rehome both my boys when my husband ran out on me, but they are both doing fantastic.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

freedomchis said:


> i was trying to work it out too lol and i cant its too confusing!!!!
> so alfies dad must be in daisys ped too he was coltham keepsake gorgeous boy i think although he died a few wks back
> have you looked him up??


not looked him up yet but YES he is in her pedigree!!! 
I THINK alfie is daisy's great uncle if i figured it out right.

Well, interesting to know isnt it,


Daisy says hewwo uncew awwfie!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Chigang said:


> Oh yayyy theres my baby Chilli. I dont have him anymore My friend has got him for stud as I had to rehome both my boys when my husband ran out on me, but they are both doing fantastic.


So Daisy is related to one of your chi's too???

Wow, small world eh!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Jezz said:


> when you google them try adding their prefix and/or the kennel they were born at. when i couldn't find them i also typed chihuahua at the end.
> 
> and wow moreliachis!!! the chis you posted are GORGEOUS.


Wellwe dont value chico's pedigree much to be honest. No prefixes anywhere on it. We know Chico was not KC reg, as his parents werent, but when we asked if his gret granparents were we stopped receiving replies from the person we got him off, and havent heard from her since.

Not that we care, wouldnt give chico up for the world, we love him all the same.

I find it very interesting looking into all this, especially when we find connections to other people we know on here.


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Keeffer has a BIG family, so hold on tight and watch this.

This is Keeffer 'A Million Dreams Circle of Life'









He has a lot of halfsisters and brothers (same dad) and I'm not going to show them all lol, but most of them have the same colors. It's so funny

So these are some of them. From left to right: A Million Dreams Candle in the Wind, A Million Dreams Smalltown Boy, A Million Dreams Unchained Melody, A Million Dreams Suga Baby Love, A Million Dreams Beautiful Day, A Million Dreams Island in the Sun









A Million Dreams She's like the Wind









Daddy 'Elutyee Souvenir Cheyenne'









Mama 'Bambina Perra Pequina'









Granddad ánd great grand father 'Ch. Int. Dts. Pol. VDH. Ch. NL. LUX, CZ. ZWIT.CH Aladin des Petits Mickeys'









Granddad 'Ch. Pol. Dreamer Souvenir Cheyenne'









Grandma 'Rosabella des Berges de la Durance









Grandma 'Pepita Perra Pequina'









Great grand father 'Int. Ch. VDH Ricardo v. Nova Trinde'


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Great grand father 'Odolf des Berges de la Durance'









Great grand mother 'Yalta Souvenir Cheyenne'









Great great grand mother 'Veteran CH. Germany, Holland, VDH SCHEYENNE









Great great grand father 'Multi Champion Xen van het land van Aalst'


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

everyone seems to have lovely looking chis in there chihuahuas peds just shows why everyones chihuahuas on the site are so good looking


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Keeffer's grand parents are stunning!!!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Keeffer said:


> Keeffer has a BIG family, so hold on tight and watch this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Haha, they're cute right? They were sooo sweet, I've cuddled them all  I just looove puppys


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Wow, After all those lines its amazing to see how the line has changed and how much they look alike in lil features with all those different colors.


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

i just love love love keefer. i want to dognap him!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

some stunning chis


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

lisa&lily said:


> i just love love love keefer. i want to dognap him!


Haha, I think I need to buy extra locks :laughing4:


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

O I'm so excited!! I LOVE Misty Meadows Chihuahua's and I just found out Keeffer has a whole line of Misty M in his pedigree!! I'm going to search for some pictures


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

a few from the misty meadows line

INT & FIN & IT & RSM & LUX CH Misty Meadows Song 'N' Dance









INT & FIN & S & IT & EST CH,
ROM, World Winner 1994, Finnish Winner 1994-1995
Misty Meadows Bart Simpson









FIN & S CH, ROM
Misty Meadow's Snow Saxophone









Misty Meadow's Billy Jean "Jenni"









FIN & S CH
Misty Meadow's First Fiancée "Meli"









INT & S & FIN & N CH Finnish Winner -87-88-89 European Winner -90
Apocodeodar Billy Brag "Brag"


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Meh I can never find photos of Zero's family online even though he has many relatives in the show ring atm. But he pretty much is Widogi on both sides if you go back a couple of generations which I believe was one of the foundation Kennels used for Misty Meadows breed line

only one I can ever find is his auntie Ch Widogi Peepshow, she's still doing really well in the ring atm I believe


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Well if you put his full name (on his pedigree) and the pedigree names of both his parents on here, maybe someone could help and look them up?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I've looked most of them up before, sadly no pictures but lots of show records. But I'll put the names I know may show up somewhere on here, neither of his parents were shown and he came from a second litter it was meant to be a one off but due to circumstances they re bred the parents for me and only Zero survived. But he does have a lot of aunts/uncles etc in the ring, but as he was a pet litter he doesn't have an affix

Ch Widogi Showdown
Dormar Viking Prince at Widogi (on both sides)
Leyju Amor Naomora
Ch Leyju Amor Wantformore
Ch Deodar moon flower
Ch Yeosinga Tomahawk
Jayspen Truffles of Leyju
Mexicana Glen Grant at Kivox
Ch Anyako The Bill
Lorrashell Sunset at Chiquitito
Ch Yeosinga Spellbinder
Ch Evavale Rocafella of Ballybroke
Ch Whiskey Mac of Ridgehawk

to name a few that are on his pedigree but as he's a neutered pet they are just names now, but hey he's a pretty boy with a pretty pedigree. The same with my new little girl she's got a nice pedigree but she's a pet only.


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

I could only find 3 of them

Ch. Yeosinga Tomahawk









Ch. Yeosinga Spellbinder









Ch. Evavale Rocafella of Ballybroke


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

You see what I mean now about it being hard to find photos, but I do know his paternal grandad was top long coat chihuahua stud in the uk a couple of years back.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

*Sarah* said:


> I've looked most of them up before, sadly no pictures but lots of show records. But I'll put the names I know may show up somewhere on here, neither of his parents were shown and he came from a second litter it was meant to be a one off but due to circumstances they re bred the parents for me and only Zero survived. But he does have a lot of aunts/uncles etc in the ring, but as he was a pet litter he doesn't have an affix
> 
> Ch Widogi Showdown
> Dormar Viking Prince at Widogi (on both sides)
> ...


I know nearly all of these dogs and have seen them many times in the show ring.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Late Toby's grandfather was Rozavel chief scout.
Sully is regd KC, her father and grandparents are the Yeosinga line with Yeosinga Glen CH and Yeosinga Skylark CH,also Dachidas. On her mothers side is TotsdownTyson @ nikitos CH, also Natimuk.
On Fynn's she has a lot of Chiquitos line plus others and has international CH Chiquitos Tom Thumb. 
Rosie has GP 7 international CH and CH & open show winners and best toy group winner at Crufts ( named if wanted).


----------



## Lilian (Oct 30, 2008)

Does anyone knows who the parents of Deodar Moon Flower are???


----------



## milo mad (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi, this is Milo, or "Kenine Crimson Whisper", his grandad is "Angcherish Mr Chips JW SHCM", looks like Amy has a long lost half nephew!!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Just got Roxy's full pedigree today  Trying to find some of her relatives, so far I have found these:

*Bramerita Heir Apparent Yorone*




*Elgravia Aramis for Bramerita* (and his siter Cover Girl)




*Meonshore Josh At Elgravia*



Well there are others but i can't find any pictures:

Bramerita Paddy 
Bramerita Be My Valentine At Alltoyways
Lady Rebecca Remona Rascal With Bramerita
Bramerita Fantasy
Donami D-cider Ar Bramerita
Meonshore Mickey
Meonshore Gemma
Grayco Bobby Bear At Elgravia
Elgravia Debs Delight
Knightsgrove Princess
Knightsgrove Spiral
Wee Mona
The Boss Croker
Sweet Marie Lass
Riversdale Breeze

Do we have any relatives here ??


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

perry is related to your chi


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

this is perry Coltham music for dancing








this is his dad Coltham dancing in the dark








this is his mum Coltham fine music








Grand parents and great grandparents and so on 
Coltham im a celebrity








Bramerita dark n debonair 








Meonshore Josh At Elgravia








Yeosinga Zaleha at bramerita 








Coltham blonde symphony 








Coltham comic caption 








Coltham merry melody


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Mexicana out of the blue at hollmar








hollmar little boy blue 








and of course his fabulous great aunt 
Bramerita naughty but nice 









im looking for pics of yorone dinner at eight, yorone Pieces of eight and yorone step out in style and crosshouse pablo too at salsero


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW Lou Lou you have lots of pictures 

I found these ones for you -

*Ch. Yorone Dinner at Eight *



*Yorone Pieces of Eight

*


and i got them from here --> http://members.multimania.co.uk/lccclub/sites/winners_gallery.htm


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

FireFox said:


> WOW Lou Lou you have lots of pictures
> 
> I found these ones for you -
> 
> ...


OMG Firefox your amazing iv been looking every where for these!!
thank you xxxxxx


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Louise my girl who i got last year would of been related to your perry but she died 2 days after i got her!

a good few of those dogs are in a few of mine too
Infact the last litter i had the yorone dogs where in 

I held coltham dancing in the dark last time i was over he is one handsome boy with a fantastic coat!!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

do you have a recent picture of him, i didnt see him when i went to get perry. i think he looks so much like perry


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Bentley has little boy blue and quite a bit of other Hollmar breeding


----------



## chi14u (Mar 16, 2010)

*introduction*

My Name is Jann Lee and I live in Australia. Allen (my husband) and I show both Long and Smooth Coat Chihuahuas. I am also a Director of Dogs New South Wales. Someone on this list is claiming relationship to a lot of well known dogs and have included photos as well. One of my dogs is on there, his name is Ch. Rekydan Silver Phantom aka Benny and he is in no way related to the dogs this person is claiming he is supposed to be Pepis uncle this is incorrect!!!!! Jann Lee Rekydan Chihuahuas.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Jann, I seem to recall you name? Have you been on some other lists with me (Denise)


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

FireFox said:


> Just got Roxy's full pedigree today  Trying to find some of her relatives, so far I have found these:
> 
> *Bramerita Heir Apparent Yorone*
> 
> ...


LOL, Oh yes, Most of my dogs go back to Bramerita lines mainly because of Brad and his mum Sassy- his father is Bramerita Little Billy - going back to Josh - Sassy's Grandfather is Bramerita Just William who's father is also Josh


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

*Chloe* said:


> Bentley has little boy blue and quite a bit of other Hollmar breeding


Does Bentley not go back to 3 generations of my dogs? I am sure tht Bentley's grandfather is Thomas - Parkbow Nice Tri who is by Josie - Ch Parkbow Sweet Seduction? I took Josie's mother to Little Boy Blue in 1995 to be mated.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yep on part of one side

... i meant futher back on the other side


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

*Chloe* said:


> yep on part of one side
> 
> ... i meant futher back on the other side


So is Blue on both sides of his pedigree?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

no just on on the bit thats ur breeding, there are a few other hollmar chis in gen 5, think the thread was trying to find chis in common?


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh right. 

Bentley's Great, great, great Grandmother says Hi! She is snoozing in the Kitchen at the minute!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww, Bentley's still on the go dont think he ever sleeps


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Just like Reggie - did you see the youtube video of them at Crufts? Josie is nearly 15 now and did me proud in the show ring so bascially does as she wants LOL


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

see i was wondering where i seen that name meonshore josh at elgravia he was on a pup i bought last year but she died 

But he is on Zaras pedigree too!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

jesshan said:


> Just like Reggie - did you see the youtube video of them at Crufts? Josie is nearly 15 now and did me proud in the show ring so bascially does as she wants LOL


yes that was very good


----------



## chi14u (Mar 16, 2010)

jesshan said:


> Hi Jann, I seem to recall you name? Have you been on some other lists with me (Denise)


Hi Denise, Yes it is me, I was on the eoro list but had to leave due to time restraints. Regards jann.


----------



## chi14u (Mar 16, 2010)

MORELIACHIS said:


> Great thread Jezz, I am facinated by pedigrees, bloodlines and parentage! I love the same chis that you said you like in your post, your longs are very true to type, just like I like them, I like them with a profuse coat, short muzzle, short backed and cobby with large eyes. Aust CH Cheekychi Fly the Banna is just to die for! I also like Wisawai Upendi an CH Rekydan Silver Phantom. Aust CH Allamanda Lil Bam Bam is also gorgeous! I'll have to go dig out some pics of my chis ancestors and post them!:coolwink:


Ch. Allamanda Lil Bam Bam is Bennys' (Ch. Rekydan silver Phantom) Grandfather. I own and bred Benny Regards Jann.


----------



## kristibelle (Mar 8, 2010)

ohhh gorgeous chihs! 
i have found it really difficult finding pic of my boy and girls family. here are the ones i have found:

CH Natimuk piers 









Natimuk Hubert









grandsire and great grandsire of my girl-










here is Coltham Height of fashion of Karcasam









grandsire of my boy









would love to see pics of their sires but just cant find any


----------



## MGOODE (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi There!

I have two Long haired Chihuahua pups and I was just wondering if anyone can give me some information on their pedigree line?

Pup number 1- Kivox, Hollamar,Mexicana, Grayco,Rohene, Hannen,Amronchi,Sandpony.
Pup number 2- Knighsgrove,Jackies golden eye,Drumfair, Handsome Boy.

Both pups are KC registered and I received pedigree certs from both breeders, however any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

hi and welcome 

have heard of Kivox, Hollmar, Rohene and Sandpony affix's not the others tho am sure other members will chime in


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi and welcome :hello1: 



MGOODE said:


> Knighsgrove,Jackies golden eye, Handsome Boy.


My oldest Long Coat girl Peppi has these in her pedigree, she is IKC reg, so our pups are related  May i ask you were they are in her pedigree - grandparents, grand-grandparents??


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Mary again LOL you seem to be every where today!

Aiga mary is from the south of Ireland too i think maybe you seen her at the st patricks day show she was in the ring when i had my lc girl in!!

Did you try Googling the champ dogs in there pedigrees?? sometimes you get pics up of these dogs so you can see what they look like

The drumfair i think is from up the north of ireland the others are from the south of ireland!!

The Hollmar and the others are English affixs!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

kristibelle said:


> ohhh gorgeous chihs!
> i have found it really difficult finding pic of my boy and girls family. here are the ones i have found:
> 
> CH Natimuk piers
> ...


Another relation to Hope! :hello1: lol


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I think Natimuk Piers is in quiet a few pedigrees
He is in one of my long coat boys that i rehomed!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

freedomchis said:


> I think Natimuk Piers is in quiet a few pedigrees
> He is in one of my long coat boys that i rehomed!!


Awesome hes in my smoothcoat girl. I think thats where the whtie genes began but im having trouble researching it for the AMerican dogs! As well as the rest non-english ones


----------



## MGOODE (Apr 24, 2010)

FireFox said:


> Hi and welcome :hello1:
> 
> 
> My oldest Long Coat girl Peppi has these in her pedigree, she is IKC reg, so our pups are related  May i ask you were they are in her pedigree - grandparents, grand-grandparents??


Hi Agia, Thanks for your Response.

Knightsgrove Ozzy is her sire and Knightsgrove Tamara is her grand mother

Jackie Golden eye Both her great grand parent and great great grand parent on sire side.

Handsome boy is way back( great great grand parent) on both sides.

I got my girl last October in Westport, Is it okay to ask where your pup came from?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

I got her in Kildare, 2.5 years ago.

They might be cousins then  your pup and Peppi


----------

